# I am COW!!!



## amysflock (Jan 17, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WFp4kozlOU

Be sure you have your sound on!


----------



## amysflock (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh, dear, this one's even funnier!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JohcbfO0OjA&NR=1


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 17, 2009)

amysflock said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WFp4kozlOU
> 
> Be sure you have your sound on!


 They weigh twice as much as us?  Oh dear, I better go on a crash diet!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 17, 2009)

amysflock said:
			
		

> Oh, dear, this one's even funnier!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JohcbfO0OjA&NR=1


This one is much better! But, I still need the crash diet!


----------



## Biddieacres (Jan 17, 2009)

That was funny....this ones good too!  (Especially if you love Cows and Swine)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMoXhepcU18&feature=related


----------

